
Pytorch 0.4.0 is out - kashifr
https://github.com/pytorch/pytorch/releases/tag/v0.4.0
======
make3
"implement __dir__ for Tensors, so that editors can automatically auto-
complete and query for the possible fields in Tensors" This will probably be
the most underrated part of this update. Used to bug me quite a bit.

------
ebalit
From my experience, Pytorch has the best developper experience among deep
learning frameworks. It seems this release will make it even better. Thanks
and bravo to all contributors!

------
solomatov
After tensorflow added support for eager evaluation, I don't understand why I
might want to use pytorch. Can somebody give any ideas?

~~~
alfalfasprout
Because as with most things Tensorflow, support for eager mode is sparse and
inconsistent. PyTorch "just works".

FWIW at this point Gluon/mxnet seems to be a nicer solution where you get a
clean interactive API but also strong symbolic support (w/ better performance
than TF).

------
jackhack
for those wondering: Pytorch == Tensors and Dynamic neural networks in Python
with strong GPU acceleration for Computer Vision, Text, Reinforcement
Learning, etc.

------
make3
"Merging Tensor and Variable classes" :O

